# Internet banking in spain



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi All

Quick question?

I bank with Unicaja

When you go on the internet for any function such as "Transfers" etc they ask you as a security precaution to put in the "co-ordinates" of the card number such as A1 B5 C7 etc etc

Now having played Battleships as a child and considering myself an intelligent being you'd think this would work for me but no................

For example

IF the first number of my card number is 5 and they ask for A1 then you'd think that would be correct yes?

Computer says "No"

Any help on this would be appreciated because I clearly didn't pay attention in Battleships or Geography and I'm getting all mixed up.............because the card number is one straight line across the card

Are you confused yet?

Had to do a transfer for a car the other day.........same bank to bank and I got charged 12euros for the bank to physically do it when I could have done it myself for free...............apparently.............allegedly

Hope to hear from someone


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

LojaChica said:


> When you go on the internet for any function such as "Transfers" etc they ask you as a security precaution to put in the "co-ordinates" of the card number such as A1 B5 C7 etc etc


We have a similar system with Sabadell. We were given a credit card shaped template when we opened the account. You read off the information from that card using the code that the bank asks for


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LojaChica said:


> Hi All
> 
> Quick question?
> 
> ...


you _are_ looking at the separate card with a grid of numbers on it?


if so - then I'm as :confused2: as you


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Ahhhhh the plot thickens then

I don't have a "separate" card!!!

Thanks All


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LojaChica said:


> Ahhhhh the plot thickens then
> 
> I don't have a "separate" card!!!
> 
> Thanks All


that explains it then :biggrin1:


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

LojaChica said:


> Ahhhhh the plot thickens then
> 
> I don't have a "separate" card!!!
> 
> Thanks All


I not trying to teach my granny to suck eggs but ours is very small and insignificant looking, could it be hiding in all the bumf you received when you opened the account?


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Haha I'm sure I'm not old enough yet to be your Granny Steve lol 

I opened this account 10 years ago before internet banking was popular so pretty sure I don't have this card................going to go to my original branch next week and ask as my local branch won't help me!

Thanks anyway..............appreciated


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

LojaChica said:


> Hi All
> 
> Quick question?
> 
> ...


Im with Unicaja and I have a separate card


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

stevesainty said:


> We have a similar system with Sabadell. We were given a credit card shaped template when we opened the account. You read off the information from that card using the code that the bank asks for


We are with Sabadell and have the same thing. It is better than the wireless card reader our last bank gave us.
We do for whatever reason have three actual bank cards, one is a credit, one I think is debit and to be honest I can't remember what the 3rd is for but we have it anyway.

Sorry I can't be of much help but maybe you are on the right track contacting the original branch.
It may just be easier to open a new account though.


----------

